# Son wants to get into reloading for shotguns



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good morning everyone. My 14 yr old son wants to get into reloading for his 12ga. He is asking for reloading items for Christmas. I am wondering, What do you recommend that he gets to start off? Where do you guys buy these items? I know he needs primers , powder , wads , and shot. Just wondering what you recommend for newbies. Brands, type of items, and other good things to know. I have almost forgot how to do this. It's been awhile. I found this on Amazon. This is similar to the one I used when I was his age. Any info is much appreciated. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I put together thousands of rounds of 12 gauge shells through one of those Lee loaders. I just gave mine to a friend since I am not shooting that many rounds anymore.

I mounted mine to a piece of 1/2" plywood that I could clamp to a bench before I got my whole reloading bench set up and even then it was nice to be able to clamp it to that bench and then remove it when I wasn't loading shotgun shells.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The Lee press will work... but he'll be much happier over the long run with a MEC 600 jr. They are alot more expensive though. Probably a better deal is a used, but in nice condition one off of Ebay or elsewhere.

Components will be your hardest thing to find. Primers are still non-existent beyond the overpriced resellers. Powders are hit and miss, still fairly rare to find. Shot... Idk, I haven't followed shot availability at all so the other guys here will have to chime in. I have seen wads on shelves so I don't think they are in short supply.

I reloaded a stupid amount of 12ga back in the day... burned up many 8lb'ers of Red Dot and Herco 

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

There are major problems with getting components which at the moment is harder to get than actual shotgun shells (something to consider). If you really want to reload shells on the cheap you can get a roll crimper on ebay for $15, put it in your drill and away ya go. You would need overshot cards but they are cheap and there is little to no difference in patterns thrown by crimped compared to roll crimped. I went the roll crimp route to load TSS shells on the cheap and it works well, just have to start with new shells and can't reload them but primed shells are cheap in a normal market. I have also loaded regular lead loads with the roll crimper and they work just fine. They don't pattern any better than a quality factory new load, and they were not cheaper as shot is pricey. Just another option and cheaper alternative for ya to consider. Aside from specialty loads (like TSS) I have came to the realization that reloading shotgun shells doesn't make financial sense and they don't throw any better patterns than quality factory loads so I don't reload them in earnest. 

VS metallic reloading which is cheaper and you can fine tune loads and gain some substantial performance increases. But if your boy is looking for a hobby then by all means, lord knows it's better than tick tock and youtube!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Airborne said:


> There are major problems with getting components which at the moment is harder to get than actual shotgun shells (something to consider).


Bingo. I was going to get back into reloading shotshells not long ago but when I priced it out I said to heck with it, I dont shoot enough anymore to even break even, and just ordered a couple cases of ammo.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking into picking up the MEC Steelmaster prior to the Pandemic and everything going sideways. After calculating the cost of all the goods, I would have to be shooting 3 cases a year for the next 8 years to break even. I bagged the idea. 

I had the 600 JR as a teenager, and I loved it!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I had the 600 JR as a teenager, and I loved it!


Ya, me too. great press!

-DallanC


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Not going to say I'm a fan of MEC's but I'd get him a MEC. Their loaders are bullet proof. Just which one to get him. If it appears he'll really love doing it and its not about cost savings then get the size master and save him the headache of so many hulls going to steel bases now. The junior with the collet sizer is fine with brass like on AAHS hulls but sucks for all the rest especially if he has tight chambers on his gun. 

This is a pic of my current set up as all I shoot now is sub gauge. It's two jr's one in 28 and one in 410 and the two on the right are size masters in 410 and 28. The only Jr. I don't have is in 16 gauge as I never took to that gauge. 

If you need help or advice don't hesitate to PM me and I'll help with what I can.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I was given a Hornady/Pacific to start out with so that’s what I’ve invested in. I now have 5 dl 155’s and 2 dl 266’s and countless bushings. I wish I would’ve started out with MEC because anywhere that carries anything shotshell related will have some MEC parts. I love my 266’s but it a pain finding stuff for relics.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh wait I lied. I started with the Load All. You can put out some good shells with it but it’ll always leave you wishing for something more. I still use the Lee to pre crimp new hulls.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This little blue gadget has come in handy for me several times. It is an adapter for converting the Ponsness, Hornady and Pacific presses to use Mec powder bushings.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

JerryH said:


> This little blue gadget has come in handy for me several times. It is an adapter for converting the Ponsness, Hornady and Pacific presses to use Mec powder bushings.
> 
> View attachment 150300
> View attachment 150301


Where did you find that?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Just about everybody that sells reloading equipment online sells these. Mine came with a used press I bought. Its nice to have another option for powder bushings.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

JerryH said:


> Just about everybody that sells reloading equipment online sells these. Mine came with a used press I bought. Its nice to have another option for powder bushings.


Thank you I have never seen these before. Love to learn something new. Those will really help with my old Pacific reloaders


----------

